# Help with dad's tank!



## Mikeyboi86 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello, and thanks in advance!

I have a 60 Gallon tank that my dad wants me to set-up for him for Christmas. He wants a colorful active tank. I figured Lake Malawi would be perfect! They are both very colorful and VERY active. He likes to watch the fish interact with one-another.

To make it more sentimental for him... I wanted to add some Acei Cichlids. "Acei" Was the name of his father, who died 7 years ago.

I'd like to also add some Yellow labs. So thats alot of blue and alot of yellow and both are Rock dwellers.
These guys should be okay with one another, correct?

Is there any species of cichlids that will hang out near sand and dig more and can hold their own with the two current cichlids I've picked out?
Any with lots of red?
If not, What other cichlid with lots of red/orange would you recommend?

So here is my current stock plan:
Acei- 5 or 7
Y. Labs- 3
cichlid with red/orange- 3, 5, or 7
possible suggested cichlid 1- 3 or 5
possible suggested cichlid 2- 3 or 5

total # of fish I plan on having is 17-19 (I read that you should overstock when it comes to Mbuna and I'm confident my filter system can handle it and i typically do 20% water changes once a week.)


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

first of Yes those cichlid will work well together. As for red cichlid I can't really think of any of the top of my head but the Demasoni cichlid would also probably work. You could look up the Red-fin zebra on google. Be warned this is an overly aggressive cichlid, I do have one and he's a JERK to all my other's.


----------

